# [GTK]dynamic modules arenot supported by this system[resolu]

## sonofjah

Bonjour,

Je fais appel à votre science car je n'y comprend plus rien. Tout a commencé avec du jour au lendemain l'impossibilité de lancer Firefox, vlc... l'emulateur Amiga et gxmame affichaient des carrés à la place du texte. esync, emerge -e system et emerge -avtNuD world, toujours pareil... mais pire, à chaque compilation de gtk, plantage et le message est :

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-ti-et.la does not export GTK+ IM module API: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

Cannot load module /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-viqr.la: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-viqr.la does not export GTK+ IM module API: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

Cannot load module /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-multipress.la: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-multipress.la does not export GTK+ IM module API: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

make[3]: *** [gtk.immodules] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/int Â»

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules Â»

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9 Â»

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

```

C'est donc avec beaucoup d'humilité que je m'en remets à vous dans l'espoir que vous pourrez eclairé mon ignorance.

au fait, j'ai entre temps viré KDE (je voulais le faire depuis longtemps...) pour installé Gnome mais hélas Gnome est gtk et gtk me hais...

Un petit emerge --info de mon system :

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Jun 2008 05:33:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa arts avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb divx dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde lame ldap libcaca live mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real realmedia reflection sdl session skins sound spell spl sse ssl svg tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales vcd vorbis win32codecs wmp x264 x86 xanim xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" 

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" 

KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LINGUAS="fr" 

USERLAND="GNU" 

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui prendront le temps de lire mon message  :Wink: Last edited by sonofjah on Fri Jun 27, 2008 9:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum et mettre un peu en forme ton post avec les balises [code] et [quote] pour la lisibilité s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

C'est probable que ça ne changera rien, mais mettre à jour ton profil pourrait être une bonne idée, tu utilises encore le profil 2006.1. Voir 

```
eselect profile list
```

----------

## Desintegr

Que dit qlist glibc | grep libdl ou equery f glibc | grep libdl ?

----------

## sonofjah

Bonsoir,

merci pour ces quelques pistes  :Smile: 

donc :

```

dagonland ~ #  equery f glibc | grep libdl

/lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

/lib/libdl.so.2

/usr/lib/libdl.a

/usr/lib/libdl.so

```

et...

```

dagonland ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop *

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [6]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [9]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

  [10]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

  [11]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [12]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/no-nptl

  [13]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [14]  hardened/linux/x86

```

Si ça vous inspire, moi pôa du tout...je reste en ligne prêt à bondir sur l'unes de vos idées   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sonofjah

je change de profile pour voir :

```

dagonland ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

  [4]   default-linux/x86/2007.0

  [5]   default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

  [6]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [7]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [9]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

  [10]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop *

  [11]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [12]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/no-nptl

  [13]  default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [14]  hardened/linux/x86

```

je fais un esync puis emerge  -avtNuD world ?? 400 Mo à compiler wow !!!

je vois dans dmesg :

```

libdl-2.6.1.so[6191]: segfault at 00000001 eip 00000001 esp bf8d5bb4 error 4

libdl.so.2[6192]: segfault at 00000001 eip 00000001 esp bf863354 error 4

libdl.so[6194]: segfault at 00000001 eip 00000001 esp bfe72954 error 4

libdl.so[6195]: segfault at 00000001 eip 00000001 esp bf9df4c4 error 4

ld[7768]: segfault at ff000000 eip b7e15cbc esp bff3e2fc error 4

```

----------

## xaviermiller

fais un memtest86+, histoire de voir si la mémoire est en bon état. Vérifie aussi tes ventilateurs de CPU et d'alimentation...

----------

## sonofjah

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> fais un memtest86+, histoire de voir si la mémoire est en bon état. Vérifie aussi tes ventilateurs de CPU et d'alimentation...

 

Ayant déjà eu un pb de ce style, j'ai fait la chasse aux moutons ainsi qu'un brave test mémoire l'avant veille sans révéler d'erreurs...

----------

## sonofjah

 *sonofjah wrote:*   

> je change de profile pour voir :
> 
> ```
> 
> dagonland ~ # eselect profile list
> ...

 

plantage de nouveau dans la compilation de gtk+ grrr je ne poursuit pas la mise à jour, la matinée a été passé à faire un long test de surface des disques ( 2 * 18 Go UW + 1 34 Go UW sur une carte Adaptec SCSI Card 29160LP) mais sans malheur, je crois que je vais être obligé de tout réinstaller...f***k !!

heuuu... AU SECOURS !!!!  :Confused: Last edited by sonofjah on Fri Jun 27, 2008 12:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

La libdl a peut-être un problème aussi (utilisée dans tout ce qui concerne le chargement dynamique de bibliothèques (plugins, modules externes, etc.)), c'est pas très normal qu'elle segfaulte comme ça.

Ça serait peut-être une bonne idée de réinstaller la glibc (fais peut-être un backup avant avec quickpkg).

----------

## sonofjah

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> La libdl a peut-être un problème aussi (utilisée dans tout ce qui concerne le chargement dynamique de bibliothèques (plugins, modules externes, etc.)), c'est pas très normal qu'elle segfaulte comme ça.
> 
> Ça serait peut-être une bonne idée de réinstaller la glibc (fais peut-être un backup avant avec quickpkg).

 

quickpkg glibc...

emerge -av glibc... In progress...  :Mr. Green: 

... Compile OK... je relance emerge -av gtk+ ... wait and see   :Embarassed: 

... ça n'a pas durée longtemps... Splash !!  :Sad: 

début du message d'erreur dans le log

```

(cd .libs && rm -f im-multipress.la && ln -s ../im-multipress.la im-multipress.la)

../../gtk/gtk-query-immodules-2.0 im-xim.la  im-am-et.la im-cedilla.la im-cyrillic-translit.la im-inuktitut.la im-ipa.la im-thai.la im-ti-er.la im-ti-et.la im-viqr.la im-multipress.la  > gtk.immodules

Cannot load module /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-xim.la: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-xim.la does not export GTK+ IM module API: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

Cannot load module /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-am-et.la: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-am-et.la does not export GTK+ IM module API: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

Cannot load module /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-cedilla.la: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

```

fin du message

```

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-multipress.la does not export GTK+ IM module API: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

make[3]: *** [gtk.immodules] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input Â»

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules Â»

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le rÃ©pertoire Â« /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9 Â»

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2849:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failed

 *

 * If you need support

```

I really need support   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

et toujours 'segfault' dans dmesg

----------

## razer

As tu plusieurs versions différentes de gcc installées sur ton système ?

----------

## sonofjah

 *razer wrote:*   

> As tu plusieurs versions différentes de gcc installées sur ton système ?

 

Bonsoir, il n'y a priori qu'une seule version de GCC installée :

```

dagonland ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

```

----------

## sonofjah

Bonsoir,

En fait je ne pense pas que mon problème ne soit pas lié spécialement à GTK mais plutôt à une histoire de 'modules dynamiques' qui ne serait plus compatible. Je ne sais pas si mon raisonement est censé mais en épluchant le log de compilation de gtk, je me suis mis à recompiler les libs liées aux plantages.

En gros, les problèmes commencent ici :

```

 vi /var/log/portage/x11-libs\:gtk+-2.12.9-r2\:20080627-181516.log

(cd .libs && rm -f im-multipress.la && ln -s ../im-multipress.la im-multipress.la)

../../gtk/gtk-query-immodules-2.0 im-xim.la  im-am-et.la im-cedilla.la im-cyrillic-translit.la im-inuktitut.la im-ipa.la im-thai.la im-ti-er.la im-ti-et.la im-viqr.la im-multipress.la  > gtk.immodules

Cannot load module /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/work/gtk+-2.12.9/modules/input/im-xim.la: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

```

je recherche un peux plus haut la sequence 'im-xim' pour trouver :

```

/var/log/portage/x11-libs\:gtk+-2.12.9-r2\:20080627-181516.log

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -Wall   -o im-xim.la -rpath /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules -rpath /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules -avoid-version -module  gtkimcontextxim.lo imxim.lo ../../gdk-pixbuf/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la ../../gdk/libgdk-x11-2.0.la ../../gtk/libgtk-x11-2.0.la -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lX11 -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -latk-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -ltiff -ljpeg -lpng12 -lm

```

je vois que les libs utilisées sont entre autre : libgtk libXfixes atk et pango

je lance donc les compils successive et lorsque pango termine, il donne : 

```

>>> Completed installing pango-1.20.3 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.20.3/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/pango-querymodules

   usr/bin/pango-view

   usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.2002.1

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-khmer-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-x.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-thai-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-lang.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-syriac-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hebrew-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-tibetan-fc.so

   usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2002.1

   usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2002.1

   usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.2002.1

   usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2002.1

removing executable bit: usr/lib/libpango-1.0.la

removing executable bit: usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.la

^G

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m QA Notice: Package has poor programming practices which may compile

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m            fine but exhibit random runtime failures.

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m fonts.c:925: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

fonts.c:926: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

fonts.c:927: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

fonts.c:928: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

fonts.c:929: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

modules.c:181: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

modules.c:183: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

modules.c:185: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

modules.c:187: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

pangofc-fontmap.c:1327: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

^G

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m Please do not file a Gentoo bug and instead report the above QA

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m issues directly to the upstream developers of this software.

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m Homepage: http://www.pango.org/

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Generating modules listing...

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-khmer-fc.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-khmer-fc.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-x.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-x.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-thai-fc.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-thai-fc.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-lang.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-lang.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-syriac-fc.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-syriac-fc.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hebrew-fc.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hebrew-fc.so does not export Pango module API

Cannot load module /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-tibetan-fc.so: dynamic modules are not supported by this system

/usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-tibetan-fc.so does not export Pango module API

```

J'en viens à la conclusion que ce n'est pas GTK la cause du problème (mais là je me répète) car je ne sais pas où chercher... Je vais peut-être changer le titre du post   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

où aller...je ne sais où aller... (dixit : tiken jah Fakoly)

----------

## sonofjah

   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  YES  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  

Il me semble avoir trouvé la solution, apres avoir compiler dans l'ordre :

x11-libs/cairo

dev-python/pygobject

x11-libs/libXfixes

dev-libs/atk

sys-devel/libtool

sys-libs/glibc

dev-libs/glib

x11-libs/pango

j'obtiens à la fin de pango : 

```

vi x11-libs:pango-1.20.3:20080627-204815.log

>>> Completed installing pango-1.20.3 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.20.3/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/pango-querymodules

   usr/bin/pango-view

   usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so.0.2002.1

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-khmer-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-x.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-thai-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-lang.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-syriac-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hebrew-fc.so

   usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-tibetan-fc.so

   usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2002.1

   usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2002.1

   usr/lib/libpangox-1.0.so.0.2002.1

   usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2002.1

removing executable bit: usr/lib/libpango-1.0.la

removing executable bit: usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.la

^G

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m QA Notice: Package has poor programming practices which may compile

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m            fine but exhibit random runtime failures.

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m fonts.c:925: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

fonts.c:926: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

fonts.c:927: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

fonts.c:928: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

fonts.c:929: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

modules.c:181: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

modules.c:183: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

modules.c:185: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

modules.c:187: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

pangofc-fontmap.c:1327: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

^G

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m Please do not file a Gentoo bug and instead report the above QA

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m issues directly to the upstream developers of this software.

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m Homepage: http://www.pango.org/

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Generating modules listing...

```

En gros c'est cool plus de message avec l'erreur 'dynamic modules are not supported by this system'

et maintenant en route pour GTK et cette fois cette brave Gentoo va jusqu'au bout   :Laughing: 

```

vi x11-libs:gtk+-2.12.9-r2:20080627-205144.log

>>> Completed installing gtk+-2.12.9-r2 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.9-r2/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource

   usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders

   usr/bin/gtk-query-immodules-2.0

   ............

```

Ainsi, je change l'intituler du topic et le considère comme résolu. \O/

Merci à tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

